# My big male Smokie & female koi under the leaf



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Just layed eggs on the anubia leaf also Fridy the 13th of May


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Beautiful! Congrats Laurie!


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

that didn't take long!


----------

